# Why does it say I am not in the TTOC?



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I've lost my TTOC Badge in my Avatar and the dark blue name style and also the status?

Have I been kicked out?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158294

Let me have your surname and postcode and I'll verify your details


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Rudetesh99 said:


> I've lost my TTOC Badge in my Avatar and the dark blue name style and also the status?
> 
> Have I been kicked out?


 I wouldn't of thought so, you'd have to be as bad as me for that to happen. :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

PM sent - thanks dude


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've pm'd Nick to add you back in. Sorry about that.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Note to Home secretary.......

If Corporal punishment is ever brough back, please dont consider any applications from Nr N. Goodall esq for the post of executioner. Patchy track record! :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

All Sorted.

Elite Status confirmed aka TTOC Member!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[/quote] I wouldn't of thought so, you'd have to be as bad as me for that to happen. :lol:[/quote]

PMSL :lol:

Are you one bad mutha? ;-)

Charlie


----------

